
The Boy Scouts of America may file for bankruptcy because of sex abuse suits - krn
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/boy-scouts-america-may-file-bankruptcy-due-costs-sex-abuse-n947576
======
octygen
When you visit the Astronaut Hall of Fame at the Kennedy Space Center, you
notice a common trend between the astronauts: most of them were scouts. This
is terrible news for the children of our generation.

~~~
craftyguy
Selection bias. Scouts are over-represented in US military academies, and
nearly all astronauts were officers (especially early on).

Calling ~57% "most" is a bit of a stretch.[0]

You're assuming that only scouts can do great things (hint: you're wrong).

0\. [https://brandongaille.com/16-awesome-eagle-scout-
statistics/](https://brandongaille.com/16-awesome-eagle-scout-statistics/)

~~~
Svettie
"Most" is not a stretch here. It is synonymous with "majority" in this case,
which 57% certainly is. You might be thinking of a slightly different usage of
the word

------
throw-far-away
Maybe there's a market for large organizations with public membership to buy
sex abuse insurance?

